# Lowrance Elite 7 HDI



## FinnessEm (Nov 22, 2013)

Anybody using the Elite 7 HDI ? Its time for an upgrade and I'm very close to pulling the trigger 
on this unit, but would like some feedback from people who are actually using one. Not a salesman.
Anything would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks


----------



## stuball56 (Dec 8, 2013)

I guess nobody has any input on this model. I am also considering this unit. But I am on the fence as to whether to get one that is strictly sonar, or one that also includes GPS and/or Chart plotting. Thing is, for me, I just don't think that GPS is needed beyond a fun thing to play around with. I do live right in the middle of the Great Lakes, but I fish only inland areas. Lake Michigan is way to hairy for me with a 14 footer. I am probably going to make a new thread on the subject of GPS/Chart plotting or just Sonar.


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 9, 2013)

I've read some comments about the gps portion not refreshing quick enough for some crappie guys who either spider rig or slow troll. I don't spider rig or go that slow the majority of the time as I usually longline at .7mph or better but do occasionally go .5mph when needed. I have no 1st hand experience with the unit. Don't remember anything +/- about the sonar/dsi portion of the units. HB units are similar at slow speeds and will show the dreaded "donut" on the gps screen.


----------



## Vikingbear8 (Dec 9, 2013)

That unit is the main graph on my boat, I have not had it to terribly long I got it on TW the week before thanksgiving during their big sale so I got it 20% off. I have only had it out a couple times but I have been nothing but impressed with it so far. The sonar and down imaging is really incredible, most units are not really going to do well below 1mph, while I have not taken notice of how it does at those slow of speeds I notice most of the screen shots I have taken are between 1.5-1.75 and it performs incredibly at those speeds. Just let me know whatever questions you guys have about it and I will do my best to answer them. I can say as of right now I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Team Colibri (Dec 11, 2013)

For really slow speed, an HDS with the Point-1 antenne and compass (heading sensor) is the best option. (At a price though)

The 2D-sonar in the Elite-7 and the new Elite-5 are the same as in the HDS-series, and that is very good. The HDI is basicly a slightly downsized version of the StructureScan, and that is also a very good product. 

The main difference between the Elite 7 and the HDS-models are compability with other electronics through networking, the Elite has as lower processor in it's chartplotting-module and that the Elite is not compatible with Navionics Platinum cards (only the Gold). The Elite 7 can be used with Insight Genesis and other software for making your own depthcharts.

In other words: the Elite is a very good unit if you don't want more screens, Sidescan, engine data, music, radar and other "toys" to work with the unit.


----------



## lowe1648 (Dec 11, 2013)

I've had mine on my boat for 9 months and can't say that I would buy another one. After the latest update it still powers down on its own. I have experienced several other quirks and interference that haven't been resolved even after contacting lowrance multiple times.


----------



## Team Colibri (Dec 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. I guess you have checked your electrical system for powerdrops?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 20, 2013)

Team Colibri said:


> For really slow speed, an HDS with the Point-1 antenne and compass (heading sensor) is the best option. (At a price though)
> The 2D-sonar in the Elite-7 and the new Elite-5 are the same as in the HDS-series, and that is very good. The HDI is basicly a slightly downsized version of the StructureScan, and that is also a very good product.
> The main difference between the Elite 7 and the HDS-models are compability with other electronics through networking, the Elite has as lower processor in it's chartplotting-module and that the Elite is not compatible with Navionics Platinum cards (only the Gold). The Elite 7 can be used with Insight Genesis and other software for making your own depth charts.
> In other words: the Elite is a very good unit if you don't want more screens, Sidescan, engine data, music, radar and other "toys" to work with the unit.


Very good comparison of the Elite and HDS models TC. 
One last difference is the Elite series come *WITH* Down Imaging installed, depending on the transducer purchased.
The HDS models do not, the down imaging and Structure Scan (Side Imaging) are a $599.00 option + the transducer. $$$ 


lowe1648 said:


> I've had mine on my boat for 9 months and can't say that I would buy another one. After the latest update it still powers down on its own. I have experienced several other quirks and interference that haven't been resolved even after contacting lowrance multiple times.


Low Power or Power Spikes will cause this problem. These units are very sensitive and almost requite a dedicated power supply
to work trouble free. We had a problem with a Lowrance unit chronically rebooting and discovered it was connected to the bait well battery. when the pump kicked in it momentarily dropped the voltage to the unit. You can test this by connecting it directly a small lawn mower or motorcycle battery and see if works more reliably. Jerry


----------



## Team Colibri (Dec 27, 2013)

If we are to be really precise, the HDS Touch has StructureScan (Downscan and Sidescan) integrated, so for those units you "only" need the LSS-ducer to have full Steicturscan. If one just want's downscan with HDS Touch, a simpler (and cheaper) option would be to use the 83/200/455/800 or 50/200/455/800 ducers ment for the Elite HDI, as this ducer has both 2D and Downscan-elements in the one ducer. 

For the conventional HDS (non-touch) a module/ black box is necessary for both Downscan and Sidescan. The module is StructureScan HD or the new Sonar Hub. 

I totally agree on the power. All good fishfinders are sensitive, both for siden drops in power and for electrical interferrence. It's been a while since I had a high end Garmin in one of my boats, but I have found good models from Lowrance, Humminbird and Furuno to be very sensitive to their operating enviroment. 

On most good units, you can have current voltage as an overlay on your screen. This is highly recommended (by me), in order to keep an eye on the status of your battery and electrical system. In the enclosed screenshot from my HDS 5 I have three overlays. The top one is depth (meters), the midle is watertemperature (celsius) and the bottom one is voltage. The screenshot is taken while trolling, so the voltage is high since the engine is charging the battery.


----------

